# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [dom66] Petite prsentation rapide

## dom66

Bonjour,

La maitrise d'Exel ou autres n'tant pas inne, j'espre apprendre beaucoup et, qui sait, peu tre un jour aurais-je moi aussi l'occasion de vous faire profiter de mon exprience, mais avant cela, le chemin sera long.....

----------


## vpourchet

Salut et bienvenue  ::ccool::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Bienvenue sur nos forums, et en particulier sur le forum Excel (mon logiciel favori...)...

A bientt!

----------

